# Schnee und Eismelder



## TimoK (2 Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

Ich weiss, dass das Thema nicht ganz in den Schaltschrankbau gehört, ich frage aber trotzdem ;-)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Schnee- und Eismeldern gemacht? Anbieter gibt es einige, aber wie sehen die Praxiserfahrungen aus? Es soll eine beheizte Außenfläche über diesen Schnee- und Eismelder geschaltet werden, d.h. er gibt mir im Idealfall ein digitales Signal ( z.B. 2 Warnstufen ) aus. 

Gruss
Timo


----------



## SBC-User (2 Februar 2009)

ich kann dir dieses gerät ans herz legen: 
http://www.invensyscontrolseurope.c...178-595eda86989e/0/2907eismelderbaneueswd.pdf

es hat zwei kontakte, einer ist für meldung heizbetrieb (je nach einstellungen) und der zweite kontakt ist ein alarm, diese meldungen können per koppelrelais auf die sps übetragen werden

ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben

grüße sbc-user


----------



## Farinin (19 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
wir haben an den Antrieben unser Rundbecken Schneefegegeräte. Die messen zu einem die Außentemp. und haben eine in 45° montierte Messung für Eis u. Schnee. Diese Messung hat einen Heizwiderstand und eine Leitfähigkeitsmessung. 

http://www.hygrosens.com/deutsch/shop/liste.html?tx_ttproducts_pi1[cat]=79&cHash=5abc8963c1


----------

